
IT Question - LCogent
Hello,<p>I work for Cogent, a global, Tier-1, fiber optic ISP.  30% of the worlds internet traffic runs on our backbone and I&#x27;ve been trying to get in touch with people who make IT decisions in the adult film industry.  Can anyone help me out?  I would really appreciate the help!<p>Thanks,<p>Laura
lhannigan@cogentco.com
======
iqonik
"Inside Sales Representative at Cogent Communications"

First time I have seen a sales person post here to try and get contact
details, hopefully this doesn't become a habit.

Afraid I cannot help you and doubt someone who can will. Good luck though, I
know Sales is a hard game, I'd rather code any day!

